# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Bulten in het gezicht

## roeska12345

Hallo alle mensen van het forum,



Ik ben van middelbare leeftijd en ben nu drie jaar in de overgang met veel klachten.

Die klachten weet ik inmiddels daar is niets aan te doen. Gewoon maar hopen dat er een dag komt dat ze over zijn.

Maar nu is er weer een klacht bijgekomen. Ik krijg steeds bulten in mn gezicht van ongeveer een halve centimeter tot 1 centimeter doorsnee.

Ze jeuken niet maar ontsieren het gezicht dermate dat ik er niet erg blij van word.

Meestal helpen uitwendige dingen niet zozeer, maar misschien ook wel. 

Weet iemand hier raad op?Iets wat inwendig of/en uitwendig resultaat geeft???????????


groet van mij

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Roeska,

Vervelend dat je zoveel klachten ondervind... Van die bulten heb ik eerlijk gezegd nog nooit gehoord, heb je hier al eens navraag over gedaan bij je huisarts? 

Misschien komen ze wel ergens anders vandaan dan van de overgang, en dan zou je huisarts je er iig verder mee kunnen helpen.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Ik sluit me aan bij het advies van Sylvia ....

Heb je mss een allergie ontwikkeld??

Vraag 's raad aan je arts?

Sterkte!!

----------

